# Razorlips



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Just curious on the tank size in the video. I'm new to this site but so far it seems to be what i'm looking for. I currently have 4 red bellies in a 75. I'm also setting up a 90 later this week that I will be keeping another five or six in.

Anybody here have a good supplier of red bellies? I can get them here in Iowa but they are tough to get sometimes.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Believe it or not, the size of the tank in the video is a measly 55g. I was in college at the time and did not have any money to get a decent tank.









-Xenon


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

nothing wrong with a 55G ... its all about how you treat them ... I would recomend keeoing P's in odd numbers that way aggresion is more likly to spread evenly


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

a measily 55G?
I can only afford 20 gallon tanks, thats one reason I got piranhas - I will have no choice other than getting a big tank, or selling.
I think all of you guys with massive tanks should be a bit more thankfull for what you have got!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

LOL. The 55g was free though


----------

